# Does anyone reload 44mag?



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just got the ruger super Blackhawk hunter with the bisley grip and love it. I'm wanting to get into reloading but have absolutely zero knowledge or equipment. Cash is pretty low for a while too. Not sure where to start. I have about 350 rounds of remmington and winchester ammo started saving my brass. I have quite a bit of sinkers and lead was wanting to cast my bullets but was pricing buying cast bullets from penn and they're cheap. I do a lot of target shooting with all my guns none collect dust ha ha. So I don't know have a lot of questions about where to start really. I would like to eventually reload .380 40 and 45 also. Like I said 99% of my reloads would be for target and fun shooting although I do plan on trying my 44 for deer next season and practing till then with it. I would really like if someone could show me how it's done and show me what to buy. I can Probaly afford a press right now and my buddy has a brass cleaner thing. Thank you for any help in advance.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a Lyman single stage press it does a good job. if you want a cheap way a slow way to do one at a time it works.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw one of those for sale for 150$ no dies or anything just the press used. Don't know if you can get parts for them or what I have no idea really.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

What about this if I got it what else would I need?Lee Precision - Breech Lock Challenger Full Reloading Press Kit - 90030


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

The lee loadmaster looks a lot faster and about the max I would want to spend.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I've had a Dillon 650 for over 15 years, they're not cheap but great for multiple calibers and reliability. Everything's guaranteed for life, customer support is second to none.

Very knowledgeable staff, highly recommended.

I started with 44 mag also.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Budget minded reloading? My specialty!!!

I have the Lee Classic turret. I only do rifle cartridges so I had to take off the autorotating mechanism and turn it by hand. I kinda like it better that way. This is a pain with taller rifle brass,but the shorter handgun brass would perform better. It's quicker than a single stage press because all my dies are right there.

The best part of the Lee turrets,you can buy extra turrets so when you change from 1 caliber to another,it takes seconds.Just a little twist and pull, and turret is off and waiting for the next one to be slapped in.

Beware of some of those Lee items if buying the kit.Since I use rifle,the autodisc powdermeasure is a waste.It should work better with handgun loads.The 2 discs won't cut it with heavier rifle loads like my 220 swift,25.06, and 30.06. I'd have to buy a 2nd set of discs,stack all 4 together, and try to find the correct combination of holes for each caliber with 4 discs. A free standing powdermeasure works great and pretty accurate and only $25.Easy to drain out to change powders,and always .1 grain between a large batch of loads.I still weigh out every 5th round.

Some of those autopriming options are a pain. Hand priming is easy.

Now about the Lee kits:The lee deburring/chamfering tool and primer pocket cleaning tools are cheazy. Their manual scales are cheazy and you can buy a decent jewelers scale on ebay for $10. I bought digital calipers for under $5 as well there-all with free shipping. Also other stuff like my quality lyman case trimmer/pilots can be bought used on ebay for well under 1/2 price of new.

I should have bought the classic turret press only. It is a nice,heavy duty press.Everything else in the kit is a waste for rifle reloading. Everything in my setup is mostly ebay and gunshow purchases. RCBS hand primer,RCBS pocket cleaner,Lyman case trimmer,lube pad,lube,used dies, Smart tumbler,rcbs powder trickler,lyman chamfer/deburring tool,case blocks,ammo storage boxes.I have a conglomerate reloading setup,but the majority of the items I use would run $200-$250 total. There's a brand name out there called Smart reloading that has reloading equipment.They seem like Lee quality when looking at the plastics,but cheaper. I paid $35 for the tumbler and it works well.

Now those fancier autoloaders look scary. No need for speed when I reload.I like to take my time.


Casting Bullets? I'd stay away from wheel weights for bullets. I'd use 100% pure lead for anything going down my gun barrels. Wheel weights have alloys in them like tin,antimony,etc.Those alloys would be a little harsh on steel.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

It's Lyman's reloading manual for 2002. 
http://int14h.org/phylo/guns/Lyman Reloading Handbook - 48th Edition - 2002 - ocr.pdf

I think you may get a good idea what all this reloading stuff is all about from this manual.

One of the best Bullet casting sites on the www.
http://castboolits.gunloads.com

Titan Reloading has everything that Lee makes, at a fair price.
http://www.titanreloading.com
Good Luck and double check everything.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I do, but I've only been doing it since 1977.  PM sent.

Bowhunter57


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hi Khersh88

I have been reloading since 68, using Lee equipment Casting since 2003. 

If you start with a progressive press like the load-master, do 1 cartridge at a time so you can observe and learn each process. Get an impact bullet puller to fix mistakes.

Casting bullets is not for just soft lead like you mentioned. You need an alloy to prevent a lot of leading. Used clip on wheel weights are a good source.

I'm a Castboolits member. One of many co-editiors that helped edit 600+ page third edition of a book on the subject.

See the site for a shorter free online book. From Ingot to Target. 
http://www.lasc.us/ArticleIndex.htm

You can download Lee Instructions to read how things are done. http://leeprecision.com/instructions.html

And their help videos too. http://leeprecision.com/help-videos.html

The second edition of the Lee Book Modern Reloading is very informative as to why things are done the way they are. And it has lots of load data.
PM sent.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

If Lee still makes the car bite (sp) dies they did not require the cases be greased before resizing. It will save you time greasing and cleaning the cases.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

The start up cost of reloading is pretty high (press, dies, calipers, scale, priming tools, loading blocks, powder, primers, bullits, case trimmer, cases, and if you want to pour your own, bullet moulds, melting pot, thermometer, sizer, lube, gas checks...etc). That said, there are very few things as satisfying as building your own, and hitting targets at a mile (Thunder Valley Precision, Ohio). 
I have taught a few people to reload, but I would want to meet you in person before I committed. I see your in warren county, I work in Franklin off of 123. 
That said, I have single stage press, and two progressive presses (Dillon 650, and a Hornady Lock N Load AP). Single stage reloading is the only way to go, until you fully understand the process. 
Send me a PM with a contact number if interested, and we can start from there.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Handloader is right, there is an upfront investment. If you shoot a lot you will recover the investment quickly. If you don't shoot regularly, just buy reloads.

You should be able to load 50 rounds of full charge 44 Mags for around $9.00, if you have the brass.

New ammo is going to run around $20+ for 50 rounds. You can do the math based on what you shoot to recover your investment.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok thanks to everyone first. I live in the city warren not warren county. Iam set on buying the lee loadmaster it just makes so much more sense to do that than to buy a single stage. I'm 26years old and don't plan on stopping shooting guns only adding to my collection. As of now I will be reloading .380,40,45,and 44mag. I shoot a lot. I'm very good with small moving I've been messing with that stuff forever and I'm a handyman for a living. I'm very good at "figuring stuff out". I highly doubt I will be "baffled" by a progressive press. I also have a few friends that reload and understand it. I haven't yet ordered the press because of mixed reviews but plan on ordering it tonight. Does anyone have any reason I shouldn't?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Khersh88 said:


> As of now I will be reloading .380,40,45,and 44mag. I shoot a lot. I'm very good with small moving I've been messing with that stuff forever and I'm a handyman for a living. I'm very good at "figuring stuff out". I highly doubt I will be "baffled" by a progressive press. *I also have a few friends that reload and understand it*. I haven't yet ordered the press because of mixed reviews but plan on ordering it tonight. Does anyone have any reason I shouldn't?


Hello Khersh
I have a RCBS Rockchucker. GLAD I bought it 30 years ago!!! $140 
Ebay;
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=rcbs+rock+chucker+kit&_sop=15 
Hint
I reload for 3 or 4 of my friends,,, They bought me the dies that I didn't have, and I reload for 'em. We both SAVE!
Bummer you don't live closer, I'd let you give mine a whirl.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Doboy , a license is needed to reload for someone else I think. Open yourself to a lawsuit if anything should go wrong with these loads. Be careful! I have a Rocker press too. It's been the best over 50 + yrs. of reloading. Load for my 44 mag too. Also cast my own bullets. A few deer bit the dust with it. Does the job very well.


----------

